# Aggressive Neighbors dog



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

So as you all know, Im getting a pup soon. My nieghbor is what you might call a...questionable dog owner. She has a pitbull, who Ive seen lune at people, he's always infront of her, and it killed a poodle some months ago. Whenever I tell her about it she says,"Oh he's well behaved, he doesnt need training!" So what do you guys reccomend me to do if Im to walk my dog infront of her house every day. I mean, I'm a big guy, but the girl herself looks to be about 90 pounds. Do you recomend a stick, a knife, a handgun?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't suppose something as simple as walking the other way is an option.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

That sounds like a "know" situation waiting to happen! A Pit Bull with a known idiot in charge! 

Unfortunately a much to common occurrence! 

Start here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-if-another-dog-attacks-your-while-leash.html


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> I don't suppose something as simple as walking the other way is an option.


If only I had thought of that! lol
But Im bound to run into her, we probbably walk our dogs around the same time.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> That sounds like a "know" situation waiting to happen! A Pit Bull with a known idiot in charge!
> 
> Unfortunately a much to common occurrence!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was attacked by a stray pit once. I was 15. It got hold of my arm adn I usd my other arm to shove my hand down its throat until it died..it was a stray.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I live on a road with no sidewalks. It is 55mph here, and curvy. People go 70mph on stone covered tar. I don't generally walk my dogs from my house anywhere. I put them in the car and drive them into town where there are sidewalks. 

If it isn't safe to walk your dog where you live, than drive them somewhere to go for a walk. 

I know you shouldn't have to. 

But the fact is, YOU know what the dog is capable of, and YOU don't believe it's owner is mentally or physically capable of keeping it from happening. To put YOUR pup in danger, so you can whip out a break stick, knife, or gun on the dog is beyond irresponsible. At least as irresponsible as I would be walking my dog down this curvy road. Maybe not as irresponsible as owning a dog you cannot handle, but two wrongs never make a right. Let's not compare ourselves to the bottom of the pack.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Raquan said:


> If only I had thought of that! lol
> But Im bound to run into her, we probbably walk our dogs around the same time.


 Walking the other way or stepping aside is always a valid option.

It is also safe to assume that a "fool" can't control there dog! Just my "base" assumption, works for me! I don't play!!


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

selzer said:


> I live on a road with no sidewalks. It is 55mph here, and curvy. People go 70mph on stone covered tar. I don't generally walk my dogs from my house anywhere. I put them in the car and drive them into town where there are sidewalks.
> 
> If it isn't safe to walk your dog where you live, than drive them somewhere to go for a walk.
> 
> ...


I am saying, a few kicks would only cuase permanent damage, and wont stop the attack. Ever seen an angry big dog with nerves of steel? Not to bash pitbulls, I love them. But fights do happen, and one must be prepared.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

selzer said:


> I live on a road with no sidewalks. It is 55mph here, and curvy. People go 70mph on stone covered tar. I don't generally walk my dogs from my house anywhere. I put them in the car and drive them into town where there are sidewalks.
> 
> *If it isn't safe to walk your dog where you live, than drive them somewhere to go for a walk. *
> 
> ...


That is what I do. Unfortunately, the dogs and I go on far fewer walks than we would like.

I would also be very careful if it belongs to a neighbor, your dog may not be safe in your own yard.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

a neighbor of the home you're purchasing in January?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Fodder said:


> a neighbor of the home you're purchasing in January?


:wild:


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

There are so many options given here, take advantage of them! Also, if you both seems to walk at the same time, wait until after she is home and her dog is inside, then go for your walk! A few minutes here or there isn't going to harm your dog, but attempting to walk at the same time as your neighbour may do just that! Good luck...


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

You say that this Pit has killed another dog and that you yourself have been attacked and had to kill the Pit that was attacking you.

I wouldn't have any questions at all if I were you. You know the potential more than most.....


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> You say that this Pit has killed another dog and that you yourself have been attacked and had to kill the Pit that was attacking you.
> 
> I wouldn't have any questions at all if I were you. You know the potential more than most.....


I would be curious if anything was ever done about this. In my state a dog could be declared dangerous for killing another dog and would have to be muzzled in public and have mandated containment. Perhaps your state has similar laws.

I would check into this, as your neighbor may be ignoring the law jeopardizing you and your community.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well...they do say truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Fodder said:


> a neighbor of the home you're purchasing in January?


Yes


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> You say that this Pit has killed another dog and that you yourself have been attacked and had to kill the Pit that was attacking you.
> 
> I wouldn't have any questions at all if I were you. You know the potential more than most.....


I dont wanna kill the poor thing. It's the owners fualt he knows no commands and is untrained.
Maybe if i can hold it down, no harm done.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Raquan said:


> I dont wanna kill the poor thing. It's the owners fualt he knows no commands and is untrained.
> Maybe if i can hold it down, no harm done.


It is not the owner's fault that it killed a dog. That is not normal dog behavior to kill its own kind. Normal dog behavior is to fight until submission and stop. There are always exceptions, and accidents do happen, but it should never be considered normal.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Raquan said:


> I dont wanna kill the poor thing. It's the owners fualt he knows no commands and is untrained.
> Maybe if i can hold it down, no harm done.


From what you've been thru - you may be a good candidate to carry a break stick if something does happen. I was on board until I read that you have to get on the Pit's back to get the proper lift pressure to make the break stick effective..... not me.

An aluminum baseball bat seemed all that came out of the last conversation regarding this problem.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I heard bear spray is effective, can't speak from experience.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> It is not the owner's fault that it killed a dog. That is not normal dog behavior to kill its own kind. Normal dog behavior is to fight until submission and stop. There are always exceptions, and accidents do happen, but it should never be considered normal.


Ugh not to turn this into yet another "Pit Bulls" out of control thread?? But I would like to understand how it "can't" be the "owners" fault???

Muzzles aren't expensive! Pit's aren't good at hiding there "anti dog" issues! Those people "knew" there dog could be a problem for others! They just did not care or they were that stupid???

If my irresponsible back yard breeding idiot neighbors were breeding Pits! I would buy a freaking Hand Gun and apply for a open carry permit! And I would go next door and tell them if there dog get's in my dog's face ... I would take care of it! 

As it is they tend to do little stupid contstanly barking little dogs ... sigh. I've learned to deal with it.

Just saying.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It really depends, whether or not it is normal dog behavior. If a larger pit -- 45-60 pound dog, went back at a miniature poodle -- 12 pounds maybe, and gave it a quick shake, could have killed it with one bite/shake. These are terriers. They have tenacity and even GSDs will shake a critter or even a dog that they pick up when they are angry.

If the dog mauled the poodle, ripping out its intestines and eating them -- that would not be normal, for dogs on the whole. 

Pit bulls are formidable dogs to be sure. But it can still be normal dog behavior when a dog gets killed. A GSD that snaps back at a Chihuahua can kill it. It doesn't mean the dog is not normal.

Also bitches, they don't fight until one rolls over and says "uncle." They will often fight until one is dead and the other needs to be euthanized. It is not about eating their own kind -- GSDs generally won't even eat a rat that they killed or a rabbit. It is about fighting with the competition, and with females, sometimes that is to the death. 

The reason most GSD do not kill other people's dogs, is that Bitch-Bitch aggression is usually between pack members (the competition), not strange dogs. With males, the competition may very well be dogs outside of the pack -- probably the norm.

Huskies are known to kill very small dogs sometimes. It is not necessarily a behavior that pit bulls have, that other dogs do not have.

Pits have the size, the tenacity, and the power to make a squabble into a blood bath.

Bottom line is, I really don't care if the neighbor has a pit bull or a wigged out GSD, or a nasty Rottweiler, or a Rhodesian Ridgeback, or a nasty little poodle. If I know the thing next door to me is aggressive, I am not going to go walking where it is. I am not going to walk past the house where it might butt the door open. Because I don't like to clean puncture wounds in dogs or me. 

If I know the 12 year old boy next door has been caught doing stuff with little neighborhood children, I am not going to let my kids any where near him. I can't stop him from living there. I can't set him up so I can shoot him, beat him over the head with a shovel, or spray him with pepper spray. I have to protect children I am responsible for, meaning supervising them, and making sure anyone else supervising them at my home is aware of what I am aware of, and the special rules I might have in place.

Think of the pit bull as a child who is also a molester. The child is probably that way because of what has happened to him. Same with the dog, it is probably aggressive to other dogs because of how it was bred or how it was raised. They, both, should be pitied -- but you still need to protect your own. You can do this without physical violence.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Ugh not to turn this into yet another "Pit Bulls" out of control thread?? But I would like to understand how it "can't" be the "owners" fault???
> 
> Muzzles aren't expensive! Pit's aren't good at hiding there "anti dog" issues! Those people "knew" there dog could be a problem for others! They just did not care or they were that stupid???
> 
> ...


I don't absolve any dog from its inherent nature. I don't blame GSD owners for their dogs protective nature. I don't blame any Lab owner for their dog's desire to swim. It is the dog. It is what they have been bred to be.

How people choose to manage and control is a whole other matter. Your argument could be made about many that own human aggressive GSDs, or civil ones, but do not harm another due to responsible ownership. Training does not change the dog, or what it was born to be, just the way that those traits are enhanced or suppressed. Training does not change the dog's inherent nature or genetics. It is the dog.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

selzer said:


> Think of the pit bull as a child who is also a molester.


I can't reach that far.... interesting theory though. I wonder if parents of child molesters think of their child as a Pit.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I don't absolve any dog from its inherent nature. I don't blame GSD owners for their dogs protective nature. I don't blame any Lab owner for their dog's desire to swim. It is the dog. It is what they have been bred to be.
> 
> How people choose to manage and control is a whole other matter. Your argument could be made about many that own human aggressive GSDs, or civil ones, but do not harm another due to responsible ownership. Training does not change the dog, or what it was born to be, just the way that those traits are enhanced or suppressed. Training does not change the dog's inherent nature or genetics. It is the dog.


Uh Oh ... is this a here we go again thing?? :0

The "potential" problem dog just happens to be a Pit ...sigh. The dog's "potential genetic" issues aren't really the concern of the OP what the dog "potentially" may do is! 

My Am Band Dawg was (formerly) dog aggressive and my OS WL GSD had uh ... "people issues" they were my problem not someone else's. I resolved that "my" problem dogs were not going to be someone else's problem.

Worked out just fine. For the record my "Goofy" Boxer ... she was the type of dog people "expect' to find at a Dog Park! 

But I was not willing to take a chance on "other" people being "responsible" with "whatever" dog they happen to have. It's just how "we" roll.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> I can't reach that far.... interesting theory though. I wonder if parents of child molesters think of their child as a Pit.


Use a muzzle???


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

selzer said:


> It really depends, whether or not it is normal dog behavior. If a larger pit -- 45-60 pound dog, went back at a miniature poodle -- 12 pounds maybe, and gave it a quick shake, could have killed it with one bite/shake. These are terriers. They have tenacity and even GSDs will shake a critter or even a dog that they pick up when they are angry.
> 
> If the dog mauled the poodle, ripping out its intestines and eating them -- that would not be normal, for dogs on the whole.
> 
> ...


I guess I should have clarified my comment to reflect that I was not necessarily speaking about dogs that coexist in a home, but dog to dog behavior with other dogs outside the home.

I thought I did clarify that accidents happen and a large dog could grab a small dog and kill it by accident, but not with intent. My bad if I did not.

Being gamebred is a terrier thing, _to fight to the finish, to kill._ I am not a terrier person but I have had enough terrier people tell me that a terrier's drive can be bred to be selective, such a directed at rats and other such critters or in the case of other's, fox, etc.

Personally, I would not let any breed of dog, except for dog fighting breeds, deter me from walking where I walk myself or with my dogs, unless there are _packs_ of another breed that are large enough, and willing, to do damage.

Other dogs are not notorious for their natural gripping and holding fight style, (hence the myth of locking jaws), as Pit Bulls, the only dog who has a tool (break bar / break stick) created specifically for the breed to remove it from its victim, not recommended for use with other breeds. Couple this aspect with game, and you can count me out.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Uh Oh ... is this a here we go again thing?? :0
> 
> The "potential" problem dog just happens to be a Pit ...sigh. The dog's "potential genetic" issues aren't really the concern of the OP what the dog "potentially" may do is!
> 
> ...


How you manage and control does not detract from what the dog(s) are.

I disagree with you on OP's problem. The "potential genetic" issue IS what the dog may do, especially in this situation by what OP has described about the Pit and the owner's management and control, or lack of it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Stonevintage said:


> I can't reach that far.... interesting theory though. I wonder if parents of child molesters think of their child as a Pit.


 
My sister lives in close proximity to a young offender. She has two small girls. She can expect his parents to control him, and hope that the treatment/punishment he has received is going to make him less likely to do something, but knowing what she does, she needs to keep her daughters safe. 

When we have a dog, and we know there is a mangler of dogs living next door, we have to be even more careful with our own dog. Because, by the time animal control and the police is involved, someone is hurting. 

Same as the above. My sister does not want the police to be called, because that means it is too late. 

In a perfect world, we wouldn't need the police and animal control. In a perfect world. You all let me know when a perfect world happens, and in the meantime, I will keep my critters safe. 

This pit killed a poodle.
This kid has had some noted offenses.

I am not saying all pits are like having a child who is an offender living next door. I am saying this one is. Yeah we can sue if the dog hurts my dog, but who wants that???


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Use a muzzle???


Where???


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> Where???


The Pit next door not the OP. Although in all honesty, most likely the "problem dog" would also be likely to bolt through an open door??

If the dog managed to kill another dog already?? That goes to show how much on the ball, the owners are not!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> The Pit next door not the OP. Although in all honesty, most likely the "problem dog" would also be likely to bolt through an open door??
> 
> If the dog managed to kill another dog already?? That goes to show how much on the ball, the owners are not!


Ha! I thought you were talking about a child molester's parents. That's what you quoted me on.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

It's all fine and well to say we aren't going to let others dictate our actions, but the bottom line is my dog is my responsibility. If I know that the dog next to me is likely to attack my dog, I will take my dog elsewhere. 
OP if you choose to walk your dog near your neighbors house, with full knowledge that an aggressive, poorly controlled dog lives there, then to my mind you are accepting at least part responsibility if things go wrong.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> It's all fine and well to say we aren't going to let others dictate our actions, but the bottom line is my dog is my responsibility. If I know that the dog next to me is likely to attack my dog, I will take my dog elsewhere.
> OP if you choose to walk your dog near your neighbors house, with full knowledge that an aggressive, poorly controlled dog lives there, then to my mind you are accepting at least part responsibility if things go wrong.


I think the OP was worried about an encounter while they are both in the neighborhood walking their dogs and her ability to restrain the PB in a leash.

But yea, I agree- when my neighbors moved in 1/2 block away with two huge representatives of that breed, I stopped walking mine down that street. My concern, that one or both could slip out the door past the owner at exactly the wrong time (it happens). I thought they had moved on a few weeks ago - saw a woman in the front yard if they were still there and she said "yes, but they're friendly". I said "that's great but mine's not" and thanked her for the information.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> Ha! I thought you were talking about a child molester's parents. That's what you quoted me on.


BZ

Oh my bad ...yeah, I kinda sorta was ...JK.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> BZ
> 
> Oh my bad ...yeah, I kinda sorta was ...JK.


Ha! No problems. Created a strange visual on my end though.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

This shouldn't be a problem as you are getting your pup when you move to your new house with the huge pool.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm confused about all the references to this other house, but what someone suggested on the very first page seems smart to me: Drive the pup elsewhere to walk or play.

Also, if your yard isn't enclosed by a high fence, that might be a good idea. You want the pup to have a safe space to relieve itself.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is SO important for a young pup to only have good interactions I would drive the pup as others have suggested. I would also walk on my own without the pup and record/file complaints for any incidences if she does not take care of the problem. And, of course, fence you yard if you have not already done so.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

middleofnowhere said:


> This shouldn't be a problem as you are getting your pup when you move to your new house with the huge pool.


The neighbor is next to the new house, not the old one.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Raquan said:


> The neighbor is next to the new house, not the old one.


It's ironic isn't it, all most of us want to do is be able to do something like live and walk our dog in a neighborhood that is safe. We pay a lot of money for some reasonable assurance of quality of life and in a heartbeat - that is taken away by some else's carelessness.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> It's ironic isn't it, all most of us want to do is be able to do something like live and walk our dog in a neighborhood that is safe. We pay a lot of money for some reasonable assurance of quality of life and in a heartbeat - that is taken away by some else's carelessness.


It really is. One of the main reasons i spent 3 quarters of a million dollars on a house was becuase the GSD. I wanted a pool for the GSD, safe nieghborhood, forest near by for hiking or camping, safe streets for cycling or long boarding, But all was ruined becuase of some teenage girl with no dog experience. Horrible really.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Raquan said:


> It really is. One of the main reasons i spent 3 quarters of a million dollars on a house was becuase the GSD. I wanted a pool for the GSD, safe nieghborhood, forest near by for hiking or camping, safe streets for cycling or long boarding, But all was ruined becuase of some teenage girl with no dog experience. Horrible really.


I know, it's the whole reason I bought a house. IMO, the problem won't be going away soon. Even if this neighbor moves on though, that threat will always be there (another neighbor - a stray). I think you need to just formulate a plan and have whatever tools you choose to carry should you need to break up an attack. Don't let yourself and your pup become prisoners in your beautiful new home. The only place I feel comfortable walking mine is on the busy streets where people do not let their dogs off leash, no low fences that they can easily hop and strays are seldom seen alive.... 

You might want to talk to law enforcement or animal control in the area that you will be moving to and ask their opinion of the most effective way to prevent/defend against an attacking dog. A face to face might get you better "inside" information than a phone call - just a thought.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

It really is


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wow, you already know the new neighbor's dogs and all their past mis-deeds, and you haven't move in yet? I'm impressed.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

selzer said:


> Wow, you already know the new neighbor's dogs and all their past mis-deeds, and you haven't move in yet? I'm impressed.


I see conversation about 1 dog. Why exaggerate? What purpose does it serve?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Have you talked to other neighbors? How do they handle the situation?


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

selzer said:


> Wow, you already know the new neighbor's dogs and all their past mis-deeds, and you haven't move in yet? I'm impressed.


Yes, I dont know about you, but I like to familiarize myself with the place Im spending the rest of my life. And a cousin that lives around the block is convienent. I dont see a reason for being so suspicions...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I only moved a couple of times in my life, and I never knew any of the people around the new location, except when I was renting, I knew my landlords. I just said I was impressed. I would think that normally, you get into your new place and then you hear about all the stuff going on in the neighborhood, or experience it first hand. 

Too bad the cousin didn't let you know all this about the dog before you dropped 3/4 of a mill on the house. Maybe you would have picked a different house on a different street.

I am suspicious because you joined this month, and you are already asking if you should pack a hand gun because the dog you are moving in next to is a pit bull and you know that it has already killed another dog. I don't know you from Adam. But I get a squirmy feeling when people's first thought is to shoot a dog. I walked through this world for 47 years, been through more than the average person's number of dog fights, been bitten a fair few times, but never, ever had to shoot a dog. I even had the sheriff's department TELL me to shoot the dog next store. But I never needed to shoot any dog. And yes, I get the willies when people seem so hepped up on killing a dog.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> You might want to talk to law enforcement or animal control in the area that you will be moving to and ask their opinion of the most effective way to prevent/defend against an attacking dog. A face to face might get you better "inside" information than a phone call - just a thought.


I agree; there must be some laws or ordinances on the books to control animals of this nature (especially one that has killed another dog already).


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

selzer said:


> I only moved a couple of times in my life, and I never knew any of the people around the new location, except when I was renting, I knew my landlords. I just said I was impressed. I would think that normally, you get into your new place and then you hear about all the stuff going on in the neighborhood, or experience it first hand.
> 
> Too bad the cousin didn't let you know all this about the dog before you dropped 3/4 of a mill on the house. Maybe you would have picked a different house on a different street.
> 
> I am suspicious because you joined this month, and you are already asking if you should pack a hand gun because the dog you are moving in next to is a pit bull and you know that it has already killed another dog. I don't know you from Adam. But I get a squirmy feeling when people's first thought is to shoot a dog. I walked through this world for 47 years, been through more than the average person's number of dog fights, been bitten a fair few times, but never, ever had to shoot a dog. I even had the sheriff's department TELL me to shoot the dog next store. But I never needed to shoot any dog. And yes, I get the willies when people seem so hepped up on killing a dog.


I DO understand your suspicion, but I have stated in past threads, I would never kill a dog, even a feral. I asked what to do if problems arose. Also, that house is really 1 mil or so. We waited absolutely forever till it dropped. A bad nieghbor is a nuisance, but it will never stop my buying of the house.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is no point in carrying a handgun to protect yourself or your dog from a dog if you aren't willing to kill it. You can't wave the gun at the dog and say, "Stay back or I will shoot!" 

Forget shooting a leg. Forget warning shots over its head, you will probably only succeed in murdering a two year old in a house or car. If you aren't willing to dispatch an animal, than a handgun isn't the tool of choice.

Better have your story straight before the fact too. If you tell the police that you were afraid the dog was going to hurt your dog, you are probably going to face charges. If wait until the dog is attacking your dog, too late, you messed up royally, and shooting one dog in a dog fight is a tricky matter. If you shoot the dog, you better tell them that the dog was menacing YOU not your dog. At least, that is how it goes around here.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Raquan said:


> I DO understand your suspicion, but I have stated in past threads, I would never kill a dog, even a feral. I asked what to do if problems arose. Also, that house is really 1 mil or so. We waited absolutely forever till it dropped. A bad nieghbor is a nuisance, but it will never stop my buying of the house.


I'm not trying to say anything, but I'm confused. You say you would never kill a dog, even feral. But you said you've already killed a stray when you were 15. I'm new and maybe I shouldn't ask, but could you please explain? Not antagonizing. Just lost...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

MamaofLEO said:


> I agree; there must be some laws or ordinances on the books to control animals of this nature (especially one that has killed another dog already).


There really isn't much on the books anywhere regarding dangerous dogs until after the fact. I think it is too late once it has harmed or killed a dog or pet. Nothing will bring your dog back or reattach that ear once it is done.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> I'm not trying to say anything, but I'm confused. You say you would never kill a dog, even feral. But you said you've already killed a stray when you were 15. I'm new and maybe I shouldn't ask, but could you please explain? Not antagonizing. Just lost...


I was young, a dog was ripping apart my flesh. I was crying, didnt know what to do. I tried everything, punching, kicking, but it just kept shaking and ripping. I had to stop before it escalated. So yeah, I regret it, Would I do it again? Im not sure,I hope I never have to come accross the decision. I was pretty **** tramatized, and I dont want it to happen again. It would be worse if my dog got killed by another dog. So thats why I started this thread. Hope I cleared things up. 
Also, Im new too!


----------

